# Campionati minori: Olanda, Portogallo, Belgio, Russia...



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

Topic dedicato a tutti gli altri campionati europei minori, quindi ad esclusione di quelli italiano, spagnolo, tedesco, inglese e francese.

In *Portogallo*, la Primeira Liga 2015/2016 comincerà il 14 agosto 2015. I campioni in carica del Benfica proveranno a difendere il titolo contro gli acerrimi rivali del Porto. Le novità del campionato sono il il Tondela ed il União Madeira.

In *Olanda*, l'Eredivisie 2015-2016 prenderà il via il 7 agosto 2015. Il PSV, campione in carica, dopo aver perso il talento Depay andato allo United, difenderà il titolo contro l'Ajax, l'AZ Alkmaar, il Feynoord. Promosse nel massimo campionato N.E.C., Roda JC e De Graafschap

In *Russia*, la Prem'er-Liga 2015/2016, è iniziata il 17 luglio 2015. Attualmente, lo Zenit campione in carica è al primo posto a punteggio pieno dopo 3 partite, insieme al CSKA Mosca.

In *Belgio*, la Jupiler Pro League 2015/2016 è iniziata il 24 luglio 2015 e dopo due giornata al primo posto con 6 punti vi sono Anderlecht, Oostende e St. Truiden, mentre i campioni in carica del Gent si trovano un gradino sotto a 4 punti.

In *Grecia*, la Souper Ligka Ellada 2015/2016 inizierà il 22 Agosto 2015 e vedrà i campioni dell'Olympiacos difendere il titolo contro il Panathinaikos e il PAOK.

In *Svizzera*, la Super League 2015/2016 è iniziata il 18 Luglio 2015. I campioni in carica del Basilea guidano la classifica a punteggio pieno dopo tre giornate, dubito dietro Grasshoppers e Lucerna. Il Lugano di Zeman, squadra tornato nella massima divisione dopo 13 anni, ha collezionato finora due sconfitte e una vittoria. Il giovane rossonero Mastalli non ha ancora giocato un minuto.


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2015)

Tielemans ha già fatto due gol in due partite di campionato belga.


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2015)

Per quanto riguarda il campionato portoghese vedo favorito il Porto, che ha si perso parecchi elementi importanti,ma che ha anche acquistato giocatori di buon livello come Imbula,Bueno,Maxi Pereira,Casillas,André André,Osvaldo ecc...Subito dietro lo Sporting di Jorge Jesus e il Benfica.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Agosto 2015)

Töre-Sosa-Quaresma
Gomez


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Jorge Jesus va allo Sporting, e ovviamente il primo titulo lo vince contro il Benfica.


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2015)

Sto vedendo Psv-Groningen.
Maher quasi invisibile.
Promettente senza dubbio, ma non può fare il titolare in nessuna big.
Il regista lo sta facendo Guardado giocando sulla fascia.

Non so comunque come faccia il Psv a giocare con un mediocre come De Jong in attacco.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non so comunque come faccia il Psv a giocare con un mediocre come De Jong in attacco.



È efficace, in patria diventa giocatore da 30+20


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Jorge Jesus va allo Sporting, e ovviamente il primo titulo lo vince contro il Benfica.



E anche stasera sta espugnando il da Luz


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E anche stasera sta espugnando il da Luz



Oggi il suo Sporting ha vinto 0-6 in trasferta col Setubal , e complice il pareggio del Porto va a più 4 da loro e dal Benfica  
Jorge Jesus allenatore strasottovalutassimo


----------



## unbreakable (8 Maggio 2016)

l'Ajax che si suicida con i contadini del de graafschaap e regala il titolo al PSV merita un post..


----------



## pennyhill (8 Maggio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Töre-Sosa-Quaresma
> Gomez



25 gol per SuperMario


----------



## pennyhill (15 Maggio 2016)

Besiktas che vince il campionato turco.  In Portogallo vince il Benfica, in Ucraina vince ancora la Dinamo Kiev.


----------

